# The Ethanol circus Continues !



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I've been seeing a lot of this lately, and on a newer EFI 4-stroke, it can be very expensive repiar, $3-4k is the norm, parts and labor.

Best cure for it, buy it and burn it. Don't store it. If you can't burn it in the boat in a week or two, burn it in the truck.

Also, your gas/oil/stabil/seafom mix might be a little much for an already unstable solution of gas/ethanol. I'd limit it to gas/oil, and use it up.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a similar problem a while ago with my lawnmower gas. I had stabil in it and everything was cool, but when I bought a new bottle of sea foam I figured it couldn't hurt and tossed it in as well. I ended up having to chuck the gas cause it varnished up in a week!
My guess is stabil and seafoam react against each other for some reason.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I put Mercury Quickleen and Stabil in every gallon of gas I get. Just about .5 oz of Stabil and a small capful of Quickleen. I haven't had any problems, yet (knock on wood). And my carb is as clean as a whistle.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the report. It never ceases to amaze me what this crap (ethanol) does. And we're at their mercy, and they don't care.

Kemo


----------



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

I would have been happier if the govt purchased E85 cars/trucks and kept their great idea to themselves.


----------

